# Static thrust



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

Gentlemen,Comparing static thrust between a direct drive 0-235 (118 hp) with a Rotax 912 ULS (100 hp) .Which engine would produce the most thrust using a maximum 66' diam prop? ( any number of blades )


----------

